# utf8 problem

## oldefortran

Jag ser inga utf8 tecken i konsole eller bash utan ser bara ? istället för åäö och andra skumma tecken.

Kör jag perl så blir resultatet:

$ perl

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "sv_SE",

        LANG = "sv_SE.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

Något är inte riktigt friskt här, vad kan det vara för fel?

----------

## rndusr

Jag skulle rekommendera att läsa igenom följande två artiklar noggrant:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Vilken output får du om du skriver locale i terminalen?

----------

